
Reverse Engineering Malware 102 - adamnemecek
https://securedorg.github.io/RE102/
======
mfgs
Link to Reverse Engineering Malware 101:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13976012](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13976012)

------
616c
This person is amazing and makes me annoyed for not giving back to the infosec
community like he/she/it clearly does.

Thanks, securedog!

~~~
jaybosamiya
> *securedorg

The RE101 and RE102 courses are created and run by Amanda Rousseau (Malware
Unicorn), and she is amazing for giving back to the community constantly. I
would definitely recommend following her on Twitter :
[https://twitter.com/malwareunicorn](https://twitter.com/malwareunicorn)

The reason I bring all of this up, is since your typo "securedog" reminded me
of (coincidentally) @malwareunicorn's 2 dogs : Malware Research Dog, and RE
Pup. Absolutely adorable dogs :)

~~~
616c
Stupid me. Thanks for the catch.

Gynvael turned me on to your RE list on GH by the way. You're awesome in your
own right!

~~~
strictnein
Inquiring minds want to know: what list?

~~~
unkown-unknowns
I don't know which but it must be one of these repos:
[https://github.com/jaybosamiya?tab=repositories](https://github.com/jaybosamiya?tab=repositories)

------
phatbyte
This is amazing, really interesting material here. Bookmarked for later ;)

